# Are you set-up to receive "Over The Air" broadcasts?



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Just curious what % of DBSTalker's can receive signals OTA.

TIA for your votes and comments.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I can get SOME locals in OTA but since D* has HD locals in my area, I do not use OTA. I live in a valley and can usually only get a couple of stations and then only in the summer as I then get bounce back and get only one station. Granted I have only tried an in house antenna and probably could get more, all the time with a roof antenna but don't feel I need to go through the trouble since D* has my locals in HD - just not all of the sub channels.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I intend to get an anyenna installed in 2010 to allow me to receive local channels via OTA through my HR20-700.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a roof mounted omni directional antenna that runs into my SWM8 and is Diplexed at each IRD


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Get good signal strength in the OKC DMA, 13-15 miles away from the transmitter farm. 
All of the network channels are in HD plus some local stations of interest (e.g. KSBI that carries some of the Thunder games in HD not carried by FSOKC, and LiL it's only SD).

Split the output of a Channel Master CM2016 Antenna (overkill really, a set-top antenna works well too) in the attic with unique runs to two HR20-700s and a tuner in the PC. The PC records in a user-friendly format.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have aroof mounted antenna with a rotor that allows me to pick up not just my Youngstown locals but Cleveland aswell... With my AM21 and directly on my TV, I get 40+ OTA channels counting "Sub" channels.....


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a TivoHD that is connected to an antenna. I use the Tivo to record programs when my HR22 hard drive gets to full or when I loose the DTV signal during rain/snow storms.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My locals are all 35 miles away. With a small, unamplified interior antenna and my AM21, I can receive two stations (a total of four subchannels) of the dozen or so available. If I wanted to go through the trouble and expense of an amplified external antenna, I'm sure I could get most of the rest, but these are enough for "tornado duty" in the rare instances that rain fade wipes out even the spotbeamed SD locals (which hardly ever go out, even when the HD's are completely gone).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I was finally able to receive the Atlanta locals by antenna... here is what it took...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I reworded your thread title and poll title per ops request. Not votes have been changed.


Op. you asked the question as a general one so I also voted.

I have OTA setup. In my location I can pull in multiple DMAs and by using OTA this gives two of my receivers a third tuner to record from and 1 receiver a forth. I can record from OTA and SAT on each reciever simultaneously and this helps me because I record a lot of network programming.

I do not however have DirecTV.


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

I have always had OTA ran to all of my tv's. When I started with Directv it was mostly for the rain fade situation. But in recent times it is for the sub channels. One of the locals has a 24 hr. weather channel, another has RTN which is retro, and yet another nearby local shows on one of the subs. With an AM21 these all show up in the guide and are able to be recorded. In case of rain fade, which is almost a thing of the past in my stuation, I have all the OTA signals split with one feed ito the AM21 and the other into the tv.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> I was finally able to receive the Atlanta locals by antenna... here is what it took...


 LOL glad to see you do not need a microwave oven in your house Larry. But how to you prevent cooking the dog? :grin:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

My locals are about 25-35 miles away. They are spread out over 2 states I dont live in lol. I have a Channel Master 3016 roof mounted on a J-Pole lol with a pre amp that hooks to a HR20-100. I dont use it alot but I do some. I have DNS feeds for all except for CBS. I will probably be using it come playoffs for the NFL though as my Colts are in the AFC and the games are shown on CBS.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Live ~40 miles West of Chicago. Have OTA for all major local channels split to HR20 and HR21 using UHF “barbecue grill” antenna. Receive strong signals for the most part except WBBM-2 (CBS, transmitted in VHF) and WLS7 (ABC, which used to be very strong until digital mandated change, and now is weak/barely obtainable). I prefer OTA for slightly better PQ over D* satellite feed, plus access to sub channels and no storm/rain fade. Everything integrates into Guide perfectly...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a CM4228 in the attic with a CM7777 preamp. This feeds two HR20s, an HR21/AM21 and an H21/AM21 combination. I am just over 40 miles from the "antenna farm" at Cedar Hill just southwest of Dallas and receive a total of 26 subchannels (primary and secondary). A few have interesting programming but mostly I use them for backup in thunderstorms.


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

Would if I could..... I live at the foot of a small mountain that blocks local OTA signals. Thank goodness I finally got HD locals through D*


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

I am located about 35 miles SW of Buffalo, in the hills overlooking Lake Erie. I have my 35-year-old VHF/UHF antenna in my attic switchable between my HR20-100 and the tuner in my HD TV. That way I can use the TV to watch--but not record--the Toronto stations not supported by the DVR, or use OTA for the Buffalo stations in the event of rain fade.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am in an area that gets no OTA signals.


----------



## Lem (Mar 11, 2009)

Here in central Maine, I use a Radio Shack antenna with a tennarotor(sp?) to pick up locals from Portland and Bangor, ME. Some days I get as many as 17 local stations, fewer on other days. I live down in a valley by a lake and my pq is lousy at times and excellent at other times since digital transition. Can't get locals on satellite because of geography.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, although I do not use them much anymore since all my locals are in HD on DirecTV.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Lem said:


> Here in central Maine, I use a Radio Shack antenna with a tennarotor(sp?) to pick up locals from Portland and Bangor, ME. Some days I get as many as 17 local stations, fewer on other days. I live down in a valley by a lake and my pq is lousy at times and excellent at other times since digital transition. Can't get locals on satellite because of geography.


I don't get as many here but I do get portland fox 23 (transmitter is in Gray) as well as Bangor and those subs.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I put up an Off Air Antenna at my daughters request, so her younger brother wouldn't grow up with just one point of view. She's kind of partial to NPR for some reason. It's connected to two AVR's, two computers and two HR20's. Being able to record Smackdown in HD did provide a little motivation on my part.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Yes, via indoor antenna.

I use OTA for 23-1 PBS-HD and the local sub-channels not provided by Directv in Richmond, Virginia.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

We're 60 miles from Reno. There are no OTA signals to receive.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It took 1500 feet of feedline to a hilltop antenna in analog days to get three channels. 

So no, no OTA here. Don't watch locals anyway.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

I have 2 small indoor antennas that do the job just fine. Primarily used as a backup to my D* service.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, I can receive over-the-air broadcasts. When I started with DIRECTV twelve years ago next month, I used what was then called "Lifeline Cable" for networks. TWC was running a special for Roadrunner in late 1999 and I called to see if I qualified. I was assured I was and thanked the rep and said it was definitely something I'd consider. About thirty seconds after hanging up the phone, it rang and it was the same TWC rep calling to let me know she was in error, that it would be twice the normal price for install and monthly service since I was a Lifetime sub. I knew then my days with TWC were over. I pulled the plug in Jan. 2000, used an indoor antenna (ugh) until Summer '07, when I had an outdoor chimney-mounted antenna with rotor installed. Unless you're truly in the cat bird's seat as far as local broadcasts go, an indoor antenna isn't of much use.

I'm happy with things the way they are right now and I don't want my locals from DIRECTV. If and when that ever happens, DIRECTV will be giving up what I consider a huge advantage.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I am only about 7 miles away from the antenna farm now. I am able to get all locals with a small antenna I have made out of a piece of coax. Works great. I did live about 75 miles straight west of OKC and had an antenna mounted in my attic. At the time KOCO was about the only channel I could not get.

I only view OTA when the weather gets bumpy and I lose Directv signals.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I use OTA for the full power sub-channels and the low power digital stations. Our Phoenix ION station went HD, but DirecTV has an agreement with the ION OAO stations to pipe in the national feed in place of the LIL. Until DirecTV carries ION HD, I have to use the OTA tuner to watch KPPX in HD

On related note, over on the AVS board there are members that have put up antennas and can pick up Tucson locals.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have locals set up on 3 of my DVRs / TV locations (one HR20, two with AM21). I do not have them set up on the remaining units. I rarely use them - occasionally for sub channels.


----------



## LCollett (Oct 24, 2007)

I receive over the air locals from two additional DMA's using two HR20-700's. One DVR is set for Raleigh stations and the other DVR is set for Charlotte. Each use separate antennas pointed in different directions. I live in the Greensboro DMA.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

LCollett said:


> I receive over the air locals from two additional DMA's using two HR20-700's. One DVR is set for Raleigh stations and the other DVR is set for Charlotte. Each use separate antennas pointed in different directions. I live in the Greensboro DMA.


I bet that works out nice for you.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, using an attic mounted antenna. Reception is great since the digital conversion. I really only use OTA when both tuners are in use recording.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

jrmichael said:


> Yes, using an attic mounted antenna. Reception is great since the digital conversion. I really only use OTA when both tuners are in use recording.


What kind of Channel Master antenna are you supporting?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes in two markets Boston MA and Portland Maine.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I have an old "flying saucer" powered omni-directional Radio Shack antenna from Radio Shack. I do not have the signal diplexed, but instead have it on a separate feed throughout the house. All four HR20's and the H20 have OTA feeds, plus both of my ATSC-capable plasmas have feeds. We rarely use it except for the occasional rain fade, or when there is interesting HD content on PBS (we get all our other locals in HD via D*).


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Since DMA 119 Lansing, MI is still not offered in HD, I have no choice but to use an antenna to get my locals in HD unless I wanted to bring Comcrap into the mix....which ain't gonna happen....


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Only way I get to see networks. My market is way too small.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Only way I get to see networks. My market is way too small.


Grade A reception for all of them?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, but not via my DirecTV equipment -- I have an EyeTV Hybrid hooked up to my desktop Mac. With a set of rabbit ears next to a window that faces the Los Angeles TV transmitters on Mount Wilson, I get all the OTA I need.


----------



## Satchaser (Sep 23, 2006)

I am located in a "dead zone" and I can't receive any digital signals. Anyway, towers are approximately 90 miles away. I would have needed a tower approx 300 feet high to receive analog.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am able to receive 37 channels (including subchannels) over the air but I do not have the antenna hooked to my receiver. I did, for a long time, but found that I never recorded OTA and so I took the splitter off and ran the antenna line right into the TV.


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

LA area, Clearstream4 with CM7777 in attic. Get many channels and subchannels, probably about 10 channels I actually watch. All my HD is OTA, DVR'd by BeyondTV and Media Center on PCs which are networked. I have DirectTV (currently SD DVR'd) for the basic cable we view. Still looking at HD options for basic cable. Haven't decided whether to just add a Happauge HD Pvr to my HTPC and capture component from a simple receiver or to get someone's HD DVR.


----------



## jjfeo (Dec 9, 2009)

I have an AM-21 connected to my HR21-700. It has come in handly a couple times with rain/snow fade.....


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I feed OTA into my D* HD DVRs and also is the primary source for viewing/recording locals.

Rain-fade, sub-channels and PQ all make OTA a necessity, not optional, for me.

If D* ever drops OTA capability, I will terminate service.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I get all of my locals OTA because it's the only way I can watch them in HD. Once HD locals are added in my area I will get rid of it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Right in the middle of the Orlando and WPB markets. Not a strong enough signal from either.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

We get a few of the Milwaukee networks in HD through Directv, the rest via antenna.

We get all of the HD networks from Chicago Via antenna, my own NFL Ticket. Milwaukee FOX and CBS and Chicago FOX and CBS. While the CBS games are usually the same, I always get the Packers and Bears games.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I only get 4 HD local channels from D*. For the others in my DMA, I need to use my OTA setup. I also use my OTA setup to receive HD channels from a few neighboring DMAs (Philly and Baltimore). It comes in handy sometimes during football season when a different game may be on the CBS or Fox affiliate from a neighboring DMA than what is on locally.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

With 200 votes in, I never in a million years would have guessed that OTA penetration was as high as 80%! I could be wrong, but I have a feeling that many without the ability to use OTA saw the thread title and elected not to visit, skewing the results.

Many thanks to the 200+ folks who so far took the time to respond... _*especially*_ the 35 who voted "No"!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Small undercabinet lcd tv is antenna only, news while eating....


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

W/O OTA I have no NBC or CBS HD. Locals won't grant DNS waiver and no locals on directv in Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH DMA.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Steve said:


> With 200 votes in, I never in a million years would have guessed that OTA penetration was as high as 80%! I could be wrong, but I have a feeling that many without the ability to use OTA saw the thread title and elected not to visit, skewing the results.
> 
> Many thanks to the 200+ folks who so far took the time to respond... _*especially*_ the 35 who voted "No"!


 I believe the results, especially from the geek group we have here that understand the benefits of adding OTA to their Sat system.

People in my DMA actually had no choice 7 years ago. This was because neither E* or D* had carriage agreements for my DMA.

These days, I find many of the people I know that do not have OTA setup just don't want to put up any kind of antenna.

And again, I use OTA to take advantage of the extra tuners in my equipment.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a OTA antenna connected to my HD TV. It's a small Radio Shack amplified antenna. Sadly I only get one HD and the other 2 sub channels are SD. Rest of my SD/HD is via D*. My locals are from Nashville, about 75 miles away.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

I may have misunderstood the question. We do have a roof antenna and can receive local channels from that if Direct is having problems - weather for example. This antenna does not run through the Direct system.

We normally watch local channels coming from the satellite.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm in the West Palm Beach, Florida market. The locals are only about 10 miles away. But I can also pick up the Miami market which is about 60 miles away. I have a Channel Master 4228 antenna, pole mounted and attached to the roof. I usually record OTA for the locals channels so there is no rain fade.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I believe the results, especially from the geek group we have here that understand the benefits of adding OTA to their Sat system.


You could be right. We're still at 80% with another 50 votes in.


> [...] And again, I use OTA to take advantage of the extra tuners in my equipment.


That's a huge plus for DISH owners. For those DirecTV owners that may not be aware, the VIP's allows 3 simultaneous recordings, 2 Sat and one OTA.

Ever since the HR2x's were given the ability to simultaneously record a third VOD stream, I've been hopeful that a third OTA stream will someday be recordable as well.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

My primary reason several years ago was to get HD locals, being nobody carried any of the locals in HD except NBC. Luckily things have changed and the Big 4 and PBS are carried in HD on all providers. The main reason I still have it hooked up to the TVs are for MyTV(got to have SEC football) in HD, RTN, Weather Sub channels. I have the antenna connected to the PC running MythTV as well for it to record primetime shows in case I have tuner conflicts.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

I am in Detroit DMA and 11 miles from all of Toledo Ohio's broadcast towers.
The HR-20 is perfect for me.


----------



## Brit_in_WV (Sep 11, 2009)

Still connected to my AM 21 and will leave as is for now. I watch my locals via the satt. since going HD and the pq is a non factor. Only difference is the ever annoying brrrppp. on Fox.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I have OTA, but can't recall the last time I used it - it's just there.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I use it for closeby market (DC) for the few I can and for subchannels not on satellite. All my major market digital main channels are on the sat (Baltimore).


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

Sure -- I diplex OTA with D* signals for my three SWM-connected units. But, I also have a few free-standing digital sets, and a couple of converter boxes for some old sets. For all these, it's OTA only.

For occasional rain-out or snow-out days, the OTA signal is there, anyway. Also, D* does not pick up all the local sub-channels for the satellite. So, for weather radar, classical music 24X7, jazz 24X7, etc., OTA is useful.

Stan


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Steve said:


> For those DirecTV owners that may not be aware, the VIP's allows 3 simultaneous recordings, 2 Sat and one OTA


Actually, IIRC, the 'K' models have dual OTA on the add on tuner module, so this expands to 2 Sat and 2 OTA tuners.


----------



## chrisrosenb (Feb 20, 2009)

We live in Indiana, but we are in the Cincinnati, OH market. Our locals on DTv are Cincinnati channels. We get Indianapolis channels over the air.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Actually, IIRC, the 'K' models have dual OTA on the add on tuner module, so this expands to 2 Sat and 2 OTA tuners.


Gotcha. I knew there were 4 tuners, but I thought you could only use 3 at a time. Even more awesome!


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes but it's complicated. I'm a dual-residence guy. In one house I'm in a majorish market and get all the channels I want in HD from D*, only use OTA for subchannels and the local analog LPTV community stations. In the other D* offers no locals at all, I was denied all waivers and the towers are 50+ miles away so I only get two networks and PBS about 50% of the time. Which is okay, because I don't spend much time there; maybe a month at most.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I have had OTA HD for years but I no longer use it other then as backup recordings on my secondary DVR and for a local weather radar subchannel. So basically I hardly ever use it anymore since DirecTV has all our main locals up in HD.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I find you still can't beat MPEG-2 HD trickplay for sporting events, so whenever I record a game, it's OTA. I'm not as disciplined as I used to be, but I also try to record two of each network show. One SAT, one OTA.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm surprised so many people have OTA - I live in Minneapolis area and just get mine from DTV - much easier and no need to get ota


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Sim-X said:


> I'm surprised so many people have OTA - I live in Minneapolis area and just get mine from DTV - much easier and no need to get ota


DMA 119 Lansing MI and no HD locals from D* yet...thats a big reason to use OTA....others for sub channels, others yet for PQ....there are lots of reasons to still use OTA.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Sim-X said:


> I'm surprised so many people have OTA - I live in Minneapolis area and just get mine from DTV - much easier and no need to get ota


I think alot of folks (who might visit DBStalk) had an HDTV before HD locals were available. I put my outdoor antenna up when I got my TV, it was 9 months till I went for an HR10-250 and another year before my locals were available and I moved up to HR20-700.

I live in Cincinnati DMA, but can receive Dayton Channels which comes in handy when they show different football games. My son also goes to school in Dayton, and it's nice to be able to check on Dayton news if something is up.

I get 50 channels and subs, even though I only have about 20 of them show in my guide.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

cadet502 said:


> I think alot of folks (who might visit DBStalk) had an HDTV before HD locals were available.


You got that right. I got my first HDTV over 7 years ago. Hooked it up to this old rusting antenna that was on my roof and never used and I got HD!

Back then the only HD that existed was a couple hours a week on NBC, CBS and ABC and HDNet from DirecTV (HBO as well but I didn't get HBO and it only had a couple movies a week in HD anyway). Only NFL game *all year* in HD was the Superbowl (and only if it wasn't on Fox which didn't do HD).

How far we have come in just a few short years. I laugh when people complain that 120+ HD channels isn't enough.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I used a cheesy mast on my Winegard 8-bay when I installed it a few years ago, and it bent during an unusually forceful wind storm this year. Even still, I was getting decent signal strengths on most of the channels. I finally went up there and took down the antenna last week, planning to remount it with a better pole. For the interim, tho, I decided to try it inside my attic.

Much to my surprise, even indoors, I'm still seeing 90+ on all the major networks, with a couple hitting 100!

I've read that snow on the roof can sometimes degrade signal for attic-mounted antennas, but I'm gonna leave it indoors for now and see what happens this winter. I'm less than 25 miles away from the Empire State Building and the locations in NJ that PBS and myTV broadcast from and using a pretty strong UHF antenna, so I may get away with it.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

13601 zip code area with no locals via DirecTV so, of course I rely heavily on OTA! If only our local ABC station could "fix" their closed captioning delay!


----------



## jpoet (Feb 9, 2007)

Directv does not supply PBS in HD, so I have an antenna feeding a couple of HR20s.

I am a little surprised there are no gripes in this thread about Directv's handing of OTA. Directv's OTA guide pulls in a *lot* of channels that I cannot actually get. Removing the bad channels from the OTA lists only works temporarily and then they pop back into the guide. This is particularly annoying because keyword records will try to record off channels I don't actually get.

John


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I get PBS in HD from DirecTV.

The OTA guide doesn't "pull in channels", it merely displays channels that are available in the zip code you entered in your setup. It's up to you and your antenna to make them tunable.



jpoet said:


> Directv does not supply PBS in HD, so I have an antenna feeding a couple of HR20s.
> 
> I am a little surprised there are no gripes in this thread about Directv's handing of OTA. Directv's OTA guide pulls in a *lot* of channels that I cannot actually get. Removing the bad channels from the OTA lists only works temporarily and then they pop back into the guide. This is particularly annoying because keyword records will try to record off channels I don't actually get.
> 
> John


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

I use OTA regularly:

HD channels and / or sub-channels that DirecTV does not provide

OTA HD channels that DirecTV does provide

No rain fade

No brrrp's

No audio dropouts

Better PQ​
I am fortunate in that all the OTA channels I care about are within 25 miles and about 25 degrees azimuth, so reception is not a problem.

It would be nice if the HR20's scanned instead of depending on zip code based info that is not always correct.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have OTA capability on both my flat panels using indoor antenna's. Have basic cable connected to those sets and get the locals in HD, so don't use OTA. Also have 2 digital converter boxes for my old CRT TV's. Use them mainly when I lose signal on my D* receivers. 

The thing I don't like is its very difficult to record programs from any of these sources. Can use my DVD recorder to record via the digital converter box in SD. Although you have to manually select the channel on the box in order to record a program. So multiple recordings while away are impossible.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

My OTA is used when I get the searching for sat signal during storms. It happens much more often since I upgraded to the MPEG4 orbits. But I can't record the OTA, I use the tuner in my Panasonic panel. And the OTA signal is very flaky on some days.


----------



## jpoet (Feb 9, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> I get PBS in HD from DirecTV.


You are lucky. I could completely get rid of the antenna if PBS-HD was available here.


JeffBowser said:


> The OTA guide doesn't "pull in channels", it merely displays channels that are available in the zip code you entered in your setup. It's up to you and your antenna to make them tunable.


Directv displays channels that are 200 miles away. I would like to see the (non-eye-sore) antenna that can pull them in  All the channels it displays are in the state of New Mexico, but it is a big state.

The real problem is, that I can't *permanently* tell the DVR that I cannot receive those channels. I can edit the channel list, but they will not stay gone.

John


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jpoet said:


> [...] The real problem is, that I can't *permanently* tell the DVR that I cannot receive those channels. I can edit the channel list, but they will not stay gone. [...]


Hmmm. I'm not sure I understand. Unlike SAT channels, when I "uncheck" found OTA channels, they do NOT show when I set the GUIDE to display "all channels". I've never had them come back on their own, unless I re-run antenna set-up. Nor do they show up in SEARCH results.

I uncheck them in "Edit Off-Air Channels", under Satellite and Antenna Setup. I only wish I could uncheck sat channels as easily, and permanently remove them from my "channels I get" list.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

My house has an antenna so old it was pointed at the Empire State BEFORE the World Trade Center was built and never re-aimed. So reception actually improved after the transmitters moved back. It is 35 miles LOS (we are on top of a hill) and picture is excellent, but only if I don't split it. It serves as back-up in case of rain fade and is rarely used since I got a second DVR. It used to allow live viewing of a third program while I recorded two (still does, but now I have 4 DVR tuners.)

OT-My 1937 house also has whole house AM antenna and ground outlets in all rooms. Antenna is a 40-foot loop around the whole attic on porcelain insulators. I would love to find plugs that fit those outlets.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm set up for OTA but the signals I get in my neighborhood, with tons of trees and hills, is so inconsistent that I never use it. I tried forever to bring in PBS consistently and had some success for a short while, but now I can't find a signal at all.


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

I am able to pick up all OTA channels from the Atlanta and Macon DMA. This is with a good Channel Master ant +ant amp and rotor. I keep them mostly on Atlanta. When the Brrrrp starts mostly on Fox local I just go to OTA. As we all know the picture is better than D*HD locals. Also like some of the sub channels.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I have spent many days working on my Attic Antenna. Now I can get Stations from Two different DMAs. I recently found that my Amp was causing audio drops on stations (it was too strong).

We also use the Ant for locals during Tornado and Hail Season.

Its a must have for me. Two DMAs is something Cable cant do.

Just wish the HD DVR could do blind scans for new channels instead if requiring a ZIP code mapping. Some sub channels are missing.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

scottchez said:


> I have spent many days working on my Attic Antenna. Now I can get Stations from Two different DMAs. I recently found that my Amp was causing audio drops on stations (it was too strong).
> 
> We also use the Ant for locals during Tornado and Hail Season.
> 
> ...


I do not believe that is accurate. The cable here in town offers locals from 2 DMA's. I am pretty sure I read on here about cable in places like Philly that offers multiple DMA's as well on the cable system.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

scottchez said:


> Two DMAs is something Cable cant do.


To correct that, it's something that DirecTV doesn't seem to _want _to do. Cable companies in some cases can get channels from multiple DMAs. Years ago I was able to see DC and Baltimore channels on the cable between the two cities.

The cable in my town (where D* offers no locals or significantly viewed alternate DMAs) carries channels from 3 DMAs.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I must admit OTA looks great - DTV is fine as long as the feed is working ok. Sometime though it goes black, or buurrp or get's all sh!tty but seems to work decent most the time.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

No HD OTA here where we live so no point in getting an antenna. (We're on translators which do not have to go HD)


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh yea, always!

BTW...one of our locals has launched a new subchannel not available in the OTA guide on my HR20. Does anyone know how to let DirecTV know this is on so that it can be included in the guide?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh heck yes...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mnassour said:


> Oh yea, always!
> 
> BTW...one of our locals has launched a new subchannel not available in the OTA guide on my HR20. Does anyone know how to let DirecTV know this is on so that it can be included in the guide?


Call tribune and ask for the dept that handles the guide data for Directv...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Call tribune and ask for the dept that handles the guide data for Directv...


Tried that a year ago and we still only have about half the sub-channels listed in the Miami/Ft.Lauderdale market.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

Voted Yes since I have it set up on 1 of 4 TV's but I rarely use them since I get all the locals via DirecTV. I occasionally check the local weather on one of the sub channels.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

Never got much of a signal. When I got my D* HDLiL I quit trying.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

21 miles from the Chicago transmitters, my rooftop Winegard can get too many channels to pass up.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

I watch 2 sets of locals. One set from spot beam, other from OTA. Gotta love the AM21.


----------



## 1964 (Jul 30, 2007)

I live 45 miles NW of downtown Chicago and have a Channel Master 4228HD 8-bay HDTV/UHF Antenna in the attic. I get every channel including WBBM and WLS at a good strength. I got it mainly to see the few Cub games in HD on channel 26.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have 2 HR20-700 units set for OTA.

I have used that capability perhaps 1-2 times in the past year.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have 2 HR20-700 units set for OTA.
> 
> I have used that capability perhaps 1-2 times in the past year.


Try it on Sundays if you're DLB'ing the FOX and CBS games. Trickplay is smooth as silk.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve said:


> Try it on Sundays if you're DLB'ing the FOX and CBS games. Trickplay is smooth as silk.


MPEG2.......MPEG2 trickplay is way smoother than MPEG4 trickplay due to the differences in the algorithms...


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh yeah - I always watch my sports OTA whenever possible.



CCarncross said:


> MPEG2.......MPEG2 trickplay is way smoother than MPEG4 trickplay due to the differences in the algorithms...


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I get about 2 or 3 times the local channels with OTA, so I definitely have an antenna. I probably watch the local weather subchannel more than anything. 

D* finally added some of the really obscure locals to the guide, so now I can get ThisTV and RTV on my DVR.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Without a very large, very high, antenna I can't get more then a couple of channels and I already get them in HD.

Once upon a time I used an antenna to get two locals but not any more.

Mike


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Once again, thanks for your votes, especially to all of you who don't use OTA. I'm still amazed that with over 500 votes in, we're still at the 79% "can use OTA" mark!

I now regret that I didn't ask who was HR20 OTA and who was AM21 OTA. Subject for a future poll, I guess!


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Steve said:


> Once again, thanks for your votes, especially to all of you who don't use OTA. I'm still amazed that with over 500 votes in, we're still at the 79% "can use OTA" mark!
> 
> I now regret that I didn't ask who was HR20 OTA and who was AM21 OTA. Subject for a future poll, I guess!


I'm an H20 via OTA plugged into an NTSC TV. It's the only way I can get the sub-channels. I watch the main channels over satellite except for FOX, or as D* calls it, BBRRIIIIIIIP.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd imagine that if you did this survey in a more general population setting, it would be more slanted to the "No" option in the poll. I say that because we're satellite subscribers, some of us aren't served with locals, and that makes us more A/V-centered, IMO, and if you tell us there's free HD available to us, we'll go for it. The general population thinks satellite dishes and roof-top antennas are ugly and leave it to their monthly triple-play cable bill to handle such nuisances.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve said:


> I now regret that I didn't ask who was HR20 OTA and who was AM21 OTA. Subject for a future poll, I guess!


Steve, if you do create that poll, please include a choice for people like me, I have an HR20 and OTA, and an HR22/AM-21 and OTA....getting another HR20 last month just wasnt going to be in the cards...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Steve, if you do create that poll, please include a choice for people like me, I have an HR20 and OTA, and an HR22/AM-21 and OTA....getting another HR20 last month just wasnt going to be in the cards...


 Agree. The new "companion" poll is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170087

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

In my area OTA is the way to go. Have AM21 and internal receiver both pick up multiple stations in better non compressed MPEG2. Dtv programing package total choice and no locals.


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

I am 50 miles north of NYC. I used to get CBS, NBC, Fox and ABC locals. All at over 75 percent on the signal meter. Now I only get NBC and Fox. I don't know why the others have disappeared. I assume all the signals originate from the same place. the Empire State Building. I have rerun antenna setup several times but no cigar. I have a very elaborate setup. Channel Master Parascope antenna with a rotor


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

I have an RCA HD indoor antenna that works well. I got it for those instances where D service is unavailable, such as a hurricane.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

older radio shack external vhf/uhf on rotator with distribution amp diplexed into swm for AM21 units and separate runs to tv's.
not many broadcasters in area but I can get station\tower approx 100 miles away.


----------



## yyygac2 (Jul 12, 2008)

HR21/AM21 w/ RCA amplified indoor antenna used for:


HD locals which are SD only on D*. In Chicago these are 20-1 (PBS), 26-1 (WCIU), 38-1 (ION), 50-1 (MyTV), 56-1 (PBS)
Additional sub-channels
Backup when weather renders sat reception unuseable.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

In my area, the TV stations are in multiple towns, and I am in between the main two. We were the largest markets that did not have SD LIL when we received these and the largest market that did not have HD LIL when we finally received these. Therefore I have a omni-directional antenna feeding a HR-20. 

Now with HD LIL, finally, I just use it for weather backup and to receive a "sideband" MY network channel (which carries some SEC sports and old reruns, MY network itself is worthless).


----------



## Tim Godsil (Dec 4, 2007)

before the dtv transistion i could get 4,6,8,9,12,14,18,19,20,24,26,31,36,41,48 and 51, over 16 analog ota channels. 

After the DTV transistion I can only get about 8 ota channels.
Even buying diffrent types of antennas and amps. 
It goes out in the rain too. Good luck getting tornado warnings. I have to use use a weather radio for that.

So I was set up to receive ota broadcasts.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have an H20 that is connected to an antenna and an HR22-100 that does not have am AM21 so it will not.


----------

